
Microsoft accuses Google of antitrust violations - amahadik
http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/31/technology/microsoft_google_antitrust/index.htm?eref=mrss_igoogle_business
======
RiderOfGiraffes
For reference, other takes on this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391924>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391675>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391546>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391424>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391237>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391051>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390999>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390721>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390430>

EDIT:

And to whomever provided the drive-by downvote - thanks. You've almost
completely convinced me not to provide value by making sure comment threads
are less splintered.

------
amahadik
Well, well, well! How things have changed?!

